# When Do White Bass Spawn ???



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

any info on months or water temp to look for them ?? when is the best time to fish for them ??


----------



## Grumpy (Apr 5, 2004)

Whites spawn when the water temps. hit the mid 50's to low 60's.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Definitlely a spring time event. I am not sure if the spawn coincides with them running up into creeks from larger water bodies, but if that is what you are looking for, just keep checking this site in the spring. I am sure someone will post a few threads when they are catching them in the creeks.

I usally catch some when prospecting for wipers to move up into the creeks in May/June. They seem to move at about the same temps (mid 50s to low 60s as Grumpy said), but the wipers might move in later and a little warmer.

As for the months...May would probably be about right, maybe early June. Don't quote me on that as I usually stumble into them


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Depending on water temps, weather conditions...April around Columbus is about right.


We've hit great WB spots for weeks with nothing, then one day...thier everywhere....the run doesnt last but about 2 weeks max so timing is everything.Yup even better on the Ohio r. where the hybrid stripers run with the WB schools..awsome fun on 6 lb. test and long light rods.

Scott


----------

